# Ideen für Doppel "B" Logo



## regurge (12. Juli 2005)

Der Text, den du eingegeben hast, ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitere den Text auf die minimale Länge von 10 Zeichen.


----------



## liquidbeats (12. Juli 2005)

Nimm 2 Brüste 
 Es währe sinnvoll dessen Zugehörigkeit zu wissen, für wem soll das Logo sein?
 Womit soll es zu tun haben?
 usw.

  Gruß


----------



## thecamillo (12. Juli 2005)

Was issn des umworbene Produkt? Is des en Firmennamen? Logos sollen zwar abstrakt sein sollen sich aber immer mit dem Produkt identifizieren!

cu thecamillo


----------



## regurge (12. Juli 2005)

Der Text, den du eingegeben hast, ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitere den Text auf die minimale Länge von 10 Zeichen.


----------



## thecamillo (12. Juli 2005)

Anstatt bb mach doch b2 so wie das da:

cu thecamillo

nimm aber die Quake Font = Bezugswert ist dann gegeben!


----------



## regurge (12. Juli 2005)

Der Text, den du eingegeben hast, ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitere den Text auf die minimale Länge von 10 Zeichen.


----------



## thecamillo (12. Juli 2005)

Oder vielleicht auch so?

cu thecamillo


----------



## regurge (29. Juli 2005)

Der Text, den du eingegeben hast, ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitere den Text auf die minimale Länge von 10 Zeichen.


----------



## Flextone (29. Juli 2005)

diese entscheidung war nicht die beste 

würd es enger zusammen machen. und der untere domain name kommt fast wie nen copyright.


----------

